# Anyone know if taking xanax as needed can be bad?



## coolbeans87 (Feb 11, 2011)

i only take it as needed, maybe .5mg twice a week. but i hear something about not taking xanax CONSISTENTLY can actually be bad for you because you're not giving your brain enough time to adjust to the medication? any truth to this at all?


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

taking it PRN is alot better than taking it everyday. .5 mg twice a week shouldn't be bad for you, you won't develop a dependence to it and you shouldn't have any withdrawal symptoms if youre only taking it twice a week


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

The best thing you can do is take the smallest effective dose as rarely as required.

PRN (as-needed) use is very common and isn't bad at all. In fact, it's the best way to use Xanax (or any benzo) if possible.

That said, I'm definitely not anti-benzo by any means. It's just that it makes no sense at all to use more of it than you need or use it more often than you need. If a tiny amount like 0.5mg twice a week works for you, that's great and that's what you should take.

One of the major problems you'll read of on the med forum is that many doctors hand out amounts way too small to meet patient needs. You should consider yourself VERY lucky that your needs are so very modest such that 52 mg of Xanax is a year's supply for you.

I'm at the opposite end of the spectrum, having been accurately termed the "Xanax muncher" by some on this board. As far as I know, nobody on SAS has a larger scrip than I do: up to 10 mg a day, so my Xanax comes in a bottle that contains 150 2mg bars. I'd note the factory bottles that pharmacies get this stuff in only contain 100 2mg bars, so it's a lot.

My actual intake this year has probably averaged around 5mg a day, which is down from the 10 I actually used to take ever day.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> The best thing you can do is take the smallest effective dose as rarely as required.
> 
> PRN (as-needed) use is very common and isn't bad at all. In fact, it's the best way to use Xanax (or any benzo) if possible.
> 
> ...


@OP, I have the same questions about adderall. I read somewhere that if you take it everyday for a month your body will adjust to the negative side effects such as increased BP. BUT I always figured it would be best to only take it when I needed it (weekdays and not during summer) and to take as little as possible... so idk.

@Ultrashy, If I asked you to honestly evaluate yourself, would you say the high, longterm xanax consumption has caused any side effects? I'm particularly interested in if it has slowed down your thought processes or causes you to feel foggy.


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> The best thing you can do is take the smallest effective dose as rarely as required.
> 
> PRN (as-needed) use is very common and isn't bad at all. In fact, it's the best way to use Xanax (or any benzo) if possible.
> 
> ...


Hi UltraShy, I was interested to read your post and wanted to ask you a few questions if you don't mind, as I have recently begun taking Xanax myself:

1. What dose did you start out with, and if it was a higher dose than most people start with, was this because you're less sensitive drugs or a low dose didn't work well for you?

2. How regularly did you take Xanax at the beginning, and over what time period did your usage and dosage increase?

3. How long have you been on Xanax and is it still as effective for you now as it was in the beginning?

4. Have you experienced any side effects, or any withdrawal effects if you lower the dosage or stop taking it?


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Long term benzo use can effect cognition including short and long term memory and has high abuse and a nasty tolerance/addiction composite to bait! So one persons prn is different than anthers idea of prn. Point being benzos should only be used for a very short period daily or on a strict prn schedule. So if you can find gabapentin, pregabalin or another anxiolytic med that works; It would probably be better longterm. But again in a case by case basis, quality of life, has to be factored into the equation. If SAD morphs into a full blown agoraphobic state than benzos are one of the last lines of defense.


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

metamorphosis said:


> Long term benzo use can effect cognition including short and long term memory and has high abuse and a nasty tolerance/addiction composite to bait! So one persons prn is different than anthers idea of prn. Point being benzos should only be used for a very short period daily or on a strict prn schedule. So if you can find gabapentin, pregabalin or another anxiolytic med that works; It would probably be better longterm. But again in a case by case basis, quality of life, has to be factored into the equation. If SAD morphs into a full blown agoraphobic state than benzos are one of the last lines of defense.


*nods* sound advice metamorphosis, I'm trying to learn as much as I can about benzos now I've decided to incorporate them into my medicine regime again.

The other thing which concerns me is "rebound anxiety" which doesn't seem to get much mention...and I'm wondering if this is more of a problem with high dose benzo use over extended periods.. It does say on Wikipedia that benzo dependency for most people sets in at around 8 months of regular usage, but tolerance can start in a matter of weeks..

The Wikipedia page  seems to suggest that Xanax may stop working or may not be as effective for some conditions if it's used regularly (i.e. daily/weekly) for many months?

The important thing to remember with benzos I guess, is not to stop taking abruptly if you're using daily, and to taper off it gradually.


----------



## kevinjohnson2007 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Quality Medications at cheapest rates*

Hello,

We are the leading wholesalers for all non-controlled and controlled drugs with direct tie-up with the pharma companies across the world. We stock all kind of medications and quality ones.

Please feel free to send your requirement inquiries at [email protected] in case you require any medications like xanax,valium,diazepam,clonazepam,etc

We can guarantee timely shipment in maximum 10 working days and quality medications with after telephonic assistance.


----------

